# Maradona sfoggia addominali e fisico su Twitter. Foto



## admin (16 Maggio 2014)

Diego Armando Maradona, dopo anni di eccessi (sotto tutti i punti di vista) è tornato in forma. L'ex pibe de oro ha postato su Twitter una serie di fotografie che lo ritraggono a petto nudo mentre sfoggia il (quasi) ritrovato fisico di un tempo e gli addominali. Maradona si è fatto immortalare anche durante la serie di esercizi con il suo personal trainer.

Foto


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2014)

Bella la seconda foto con la pancia ritirata all'indietro.


----------



## Marilson (17 Maggio 2014)

forse non vi ricordate quanto era grasso una decina di anni fa... fu ricoverato in diverse cliniche tra la svizzera e il sudamerica.. fu anche operato di cuore a cuba e se non sbaglio rischiò di lasciarci le penne.. sicuramente ora sta decisamente bene! (ps.. tesseriamolo  )


----------

